# Is there anywhere?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

New guy here thinking about making some speakers that is if I can find anywhere that makes empty boxes. I just don't have the tools or the time to put into making my own from ground up but would like to find something that is reasonably priced I could get speakers for and finish my self. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Patrick, Welcome to the Shack!

I unfortunately don't have an answer to your question but I am positive that someone will chime in soon to direct you in the right direction.

Enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Parts Express sells pre made cabinets.

http://www.parts-express.com/webpage.cfm?webpage_id=3&CAT_ID=48&ObjectGroup_ID=603

There is also Madisound.

http://www.madisound.com/about/cabinets.php

and Creative Sounds Solutions.

http://www.creativesound.ca/products.php?category=Kits&make=CSS


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Zalytron is another place to go. I don't know if they build custom, but they might. They're also ridiculously solid -- I think they double up on the MDF.

You might also be able to find a local cabinent maker that would be willing to build them for you.

JCD


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Yes,

Try Elemental Designs "Ed" for your boxes.


----------



## hdspeakerman (Dec 16, 2006)

I have had some success using old speaker boxes. I cover them with 3/4" mdf and us a flush trim bit on my router to finish them up. Cover with veneer or paint from their. Works for me.
Howard


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

We biuld anything and everything from unfinished cabinets to exotic hardwood finishes, automotive paints, aluminium finishes. ect.


----------

